# 20 Gallons is too big?!



## amoore658 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just got a Betta today. I put him in an aquarium which is approximately 20 gallons (the reason I say "approx" is because the sand and ornaments decrease the space). Anyway, it has a cycled filter and a heater (set to 25'C)

But, I've read on the internet 20 gallons is too big for a Betta and will make it feel "uncomfortable" ?! Is this true?

Any other tips on keeping a Betta fish?

His only tank-mates are five Zebra Danios... 

I have plenty of cold water fish experience... But I am lacking in the tropical department!! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## kylamarie (Jan 17, 2014)

i don't know a whole lot about the whole fish keeping thing lol (i'm still a newbie) but my male betta is in a 20 gal with 5 black neon tetras, 1 mystery snail, and 2 adfs. he seems to love all the room. i guess it mainly depends on what your betta likes. I also have a very small female betta in a one gallon (might get hate for that but...) and she seems to love it. 

betta's are so entertaining. i feel like they are a whole lot smarter than the black neons...lol. 

Do you have a picture of your betta?


----------



## preternaturalism (Nov 21, 2013)

It's not too big for a betta. He may be uncomfortable at first before he stakes out his territory, but they usually adapt to the space and act a lot more lively in a larger aquarium than a small one. I wouldn't worry about it unless he's obviously having trouble.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Just make sure you have plenty of hiding places for him, and lots of things to explore, and he should adapt to the large space just fine.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Besides cave-type hides, he'll feel more secure with lots of plants, especially floating plants which provide shade and hides, and rests near the surface.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

If the tank is that large, he may not roam the entire tank (especially the lower levels, depending on how deep the tank is), but then again, he might. Different fish have different personalities. There are a (very small) number of bettas who do NOT do well in tanks over a gallon or so, but those are very unusual and particular fish.


----------

